# Our New Herdsire



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

We just put a deposit on this buckling a week ago and we can't wait to get him home at the end of April/beginning of May. We will put him out with our girls at the end of July 

Here is a picture of him, one of his mom and one of his sire.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Handsome boy! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very handsome! We'll be looking for a buck this summer, I want to breed the does to a red buck, might have to kidnap him from you for a month LOL just kidding!  I'm sure you can't wait to get him home, you'll have to update this post when you do so we can see how much he has changed/matured!


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Hahaha, HoosierShadow, I'll have to remember to keep an extra close eye on him  I will definitely post new pictures once he gets here!


----------

